# Bob Kirschners Deer Lure Made in P.A



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

click here http://www.bobkirschnerdeerlure.com/
In the past his early season is the best,its called Curiosity Lure.
SilverTop is a hot seller in PA NJ area,come rut time.He has been in business since 1972


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

*Awsome for the Rut*

:


----------



## xtrembowhntr (Jan 27, 2004)

oh and it does work. i use it every year and am successfull.


----------



## 12Cedars (Aug 4, 2004)

I have also used it with great success. Also don't mind buying from local boys...


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

*TrailMaker Lure*

Quote:Successful hunters have been writing to us, by the hundreds, testifying about the sex-driving abilities and the effectiveness of Trailmaker Lure. I've known for a long time that deer find each other by trailing the scent, from the interdigital gland secretions. That's the not-so-secret ingredient of TrailMaker, and to the best of my knowledge, I am the only lure manufacturer that produces this type of attractant. Combined with pheromones from a doe just starting estrous, and a few other pheromone solutions, even the big, smart bucks find TrailMaker Lure irresistible. 

How to use: 

Away from your stand or hunt location, place TrailMaker Lure Liquid or Gel-Paste on FootPads, then walk to your stand position. Remember to always wear rubber soled boots to avoid detection of human odor by the deer. TrailMaker is excellent for making an enticing scent trail to your stand. Carry a bottle of TrailMaker liquid in your hand, when making an attracting trail, occasionally (every fifth step) putting out a drop of lure on a fallen leaf.


----------



## stimpy (Jul 12, 2003)

*silvertop*

i have used this stuff fore quite a few years it is pretty darn good stuff.


----------



## xtrembowhntr (Jan 27, 2004)

bob kirschner also makes some pretty cool video's too. i have bowhunting beards and bucks where bob shoots a gobler at like 45-50 yrds.


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

*About Bob Kirschner*

Bob's roots were cultivated in Pennsylvania at a very young age to gain his understandings of the wild animals. Deer hunts, trap lines, rabbit hounds, wild animals, and country air were a major part of his adolescent years and continue to be today. Scouting, studying and hunting the Whitetail deer is his greatest satisfaction. Although Bob has made the time to attend 18 years of night school, receiving a B.S. in Electrical Engineering and three other degrees, his thirst for knowledge of the great outdoors still remains strong. 

Bob Kirschner has been a respectable sportsman and hunter for many years. His achievements are legend, particularly in bowhunting. When he harvested a 450 lb. black bear, on an Ontario hunt, he was given a congratulatory handshake by the distinguished Fred Bear. Bob is a regular Member of: Pennsylvania Outdoor Writer Association, Pennsylvania Deer Association, United Bowhunters of Pennsylvania, Pope & Young Club, and Professional Bowhunters Society. He has several bow harvested animals in the P. & Y. record books including Whitetails, Black Bear, Cougar, and Antelope. He has harvested tiger shark, bull elk, big mule deer bucks, and 50 Trophy Whitetails while bowhunting. As an active sportsman, he has had many articles appear in national publications. He has won several awards from the Pope and Young Club and North American Bowhunter for photography. You can see Bob featured in several Quest Production bowhunting videos such as Backyard Bucks, Buck Quest, One on One, River Bottom Whitetails, Buck Alley, and Hog Heaven. Recently, Bob Kirschner Production Co. has released six videos, “The Smell of Success", "Bucks with a Bow", "Springing into Bow Season", "Falling into Bow Season", “Quebec Canada-Aventure”, and “Bowhunting Beards and Bucks”. He has written and published books on the skills of bowhunting and has formulated many pheromone solutions of deer lure and attractants. He raises whitetail deer in order to collect quality urine to make attracting lure. His company, Bob Kirschner Deer Lure Co., offers only items that he has used and approved satisfactory. He never compromises with quality and backs up his complete product line with a 100% guarantee. Anytime, for any reason, you are not completely satisfied, you may return your purchase for a full refund. He stakes his reputation on it! There is no better guarantee anywhere, and there is no better-manufactured lure and attractant products. 

Link to Bobs Videos http://www.bobkirschnerdeerlure.com/productoverview/productoverviewandcalendar.htm


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

*Stud-Finder Buck Lure*



> In 1995, I discovered that dominant bucks are aroused to be jealous bucks, during the early season (before the Rut), by the use of young buck urine. Stud-Finder is a natural pheromone solution collected from young bucks that represent a trespasser in dominate buck territory. As a result, the older buck will search out and guard his area, from the simulated stud, who is intruding or trespassing. Stud-Finder works very well before the rut, as an infringement attractant. Guaranteed to entice bucks to your location from 60 yards, in an undisturbed area, providing you take all measures to eliminate the deer's sensitivity to human odor. Although Stud-Finder was developed for use before the rut, using it during and after the rut has also proven successful.
> 
> How to use:
> 
> ...


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

*Catalogs now avalible*

http://www.bobkirschnerdeerlure.com/catalog/catalogs.html


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

*Cover scent*

Acorn Scent



> Deer thrive on acorns during the fall and winter months. My Acorn Scent has that ever so familiar smell. You would think that I bottled the complete nut to make this juicy food attractant. Deer love its fragrance and hunters appreciate its value.
> 
> How to use:
> 
> Use while hunting in oak plentiful forest areas. Gives you the edge for close range shots.


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

*Start your Scrapes Now!*



> Mimic-Scrape Lure
> Mimic-Scrape, as the name suggests, is a lure used when making a fake or mock breeding scrape. To make a fake breeding scrape, with anticipation that bucks and does will visit, you need a lure that has full strength pheromone solutions that simulate a natural breeding scrape. Mimic-Scrape Lure fills that need. Mimic- Scrape has everything you would find in a natural scrape: interdigital gland secretions, buck and doe urine, tarsal gland, preorbital gland secretions, estrous of doe, and more. When you see suggestions of interest in breeding, such as scrapes, bucks with swollen necks, does running from bucks, it's a good time to make a mimic scrape, and a good time to use Mimic-Scrape Lure.
> 
> How to use:
> ...


----------



## Jr. bowman MI (Jan 3, 2004)

interesting


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

*Sweet Corn*

quote from Bob:

Farmers will attest, when corn is in season, wildlife is a attracted from far distances, to feed on one of their favorite foods. My Sweet Corn attractant has the same effect on deer as the farmer's field corn. Sweet Corn aroma appeals to ALL wildlife that consume fresh corn, from deer to raccoon. You can increase your hunting and trapping by lbs. by investing in a few ozs. of Sweet Corn attractant.


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

*Roam Concentrated Lure*

bobs quote:

Field tested during the 1996 season with great results! Roams primary ingredient is collected from the dominant doe during the month of November, when in estrus. Roam is refrigerator kept, and then concentrated by our secret method. Next, the second ingredient, interdigital gland secretion, is added. Finally when bottled the third ingredient is added, a special female sex hormone that makes it HOT. A triple whammy, of natural pheromones, that will outwit a rut crazy trophy buck. Does attract bucks by using gestures like a flip of the tail, shift in body position, and the secretion of an attracting lure. Roam will attract bucks during the rut by using the strong sense of smell, if he doesn't pick up on your odor. 

How to use:

Always wear rubber soled boots to restrain human odor from making contact with the ground. Simply attach Bob Kirschner Foot Pads (BK-150) onto your boots, and place liquid Roam onto FootPads. Then, walk to your stand or hunt location. Carry a bottle of liquid Roam, in your hand, when making an attracting trail. Occasionally (every fifth step) putting out a drop of lure on a fallen leaf. Aromatize your stand area by hanging BuckPads (BK-185 & 195) saturated (approx. 1/2 teaspoon) with lure onto low tree limbs or bush branches.


----------



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

Kirschner's Curiosity Lure 3oz Lure is on Sale this week at www.KeystoneCountryStore.com


Here is the link to check it out

http://www.keystonecountrystore.com...mber=LUR3150458302&variation=&aitem=1&mitem=1

Keystone Country Store also carries a majority of the Kirschner Scent Line.


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

*Awsome Video*

,


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

*Rutting Type Lure*

Bobs :quote

During the rutting season, a full-strength sex-driving attractant is exceptionally effective. This special mixture, of pheromone solutions, with doe in estrous cycle secretions, makes Rutting Type Lure the choice that results in many a successful hunt. Rutting Type Lure draws bucks like honey draws bees. During your hunt, when you spot bucks with swollen necks, or you see natural scrapes, and especially breeding scrapes near thickets, it's time to put Rutting Type Lure into service. 

How to use:

Hang BuckPads soaked with Rutting Type Lure onto low hanging tree limbs, about 20 to 30 yards from your stand. Use cotton balls saturated with Rutting Type Lure in strategic spots, near your hunt position. The resulting fragrance in the air will attract bucks from a distance, and the Rutting Type scented pads and cotton balls will keep deer captivated for your best shot. When the hunt is over, remember to collect all your lure items BuckPads and cotton balls, for another day in the field. Place them into a 35mm film canister or Ziploc bag.


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

*NorthWoods Buck Lure*

Bobs quote:

NorthWoods primary ingredient is collected from the dominant buck during the month of November, when in the rut. Refrigerator kept until bottling when a second ingredient, interdigital gland secretion, is added. A double whammy, of natural pheromones, that will outwit the territorial rut crazy trophy buck. NorthWoods is a territorial lure which gives you the edge especially when calling or rattling in a buck. After a few bucks have been harvested, NorthWoods works great because bucks are reestablishing new territories. Therefore, calling or rattling, in combination with NorthWoods, makes things happen! 

How to use: 

Always wear rubber soled boots to restrain human odor making contact to ground. Attach Bob Kirschner Foot Pads (BK-150) to boots. Place NorthWoods liquid onto Foot Pads, and walk to your stand or hunt location. Carry a bottle of liquid NorthWoods in your hand, when making an attracting trail occasionally (every fifth step) putting out a drop of lure on a fallen leaf. Aromatize your stand area by hanging BuckPads (BK-185 & 195) saturated (approx. 1/2 teaspoon) with lure onto low tree limbs or bush branches. To get the extra edge, before calling or rattling, squirt a little mist of NorthWoods in the air, by holding the bottle upright and squeezing the sides of the bottle.

NorthWoods Gel-Paste can be placed on the bark of trees or on over hanging branches with wool BuckPads. Position NorthWoods in an opportune location for a shot.

NorthWoods Buck Crystals can be placed in a scrape for a long lasting attractant. Plus, the crystals will absorb any guest urines that come along.


----------



## DeerDude (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: NorthWoods Buck Lure*



deerheaven said:


> *Bobs quote:
> 
> NorthWoods primary ingredient is collected from the dominant buck during the month of November, when in the rut. Refrigerator kept until bottling when a second ingredient, interdigital gland secretion, is added. A double whammy, of natural pheromones, that will outwit the territorial rut crazy trophy buck. NorthWoods is a territorial lure which gives you the edge especially when calling or rattling in a buck. After a few bucks have been harvested, NorthWoods works great because bucks are reestablishing new territories. Therefore, calling or rattling, in combination with NorthWoods, makes things happen!
> 
> ...


 Hey deerheaven this is not about archery but was wondering what you would recommend using during the firearms season in P.A. I hunt out in Jefferson county.Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!
Thanx


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

DeerDude you have a PM.


----------



## DeerDude (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks alot deerheaven.I'll try that!


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

Good luck hunting to all be safe.


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

*Just remeber Bobs quote below*

He never compromises with quality and backs up his complete product line with a 100% guarantee. Anytime, for any reason, you are not completely satisfied, you may return your purchase for a full refund. He stakes his reputation on it! There is no better guarantee anywhere, and there is no better-manufactured lure and attractant products.


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

*Anyone having any luck?*

Please post your results using Bobs lures........Thanks


----------



## Paul Cataldo (Jul 31, 2004)

Where can I see the FULL line of Bob's products online? Is there a home page? Where is the best place to order these products. I need a place that has all his products in stock, that is a good online dealer. Thanks bud. Very interested.


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

*Paul here Bob kirschners Home page*

click http://www.bobkirschnerdeerlure.com/


----------



## Bowtech Joe (Aug 24, 2004)

I went to buy some of the Curiosity scent but could only find the gel-paste at the local Gander Mtn, all of the liquid Curiosity was sold out. I really like the convenience of the Tink's scent bomb, everything is self contained with no mess. Plus i hunt lot of different areas so i dont like to waste scents by putting them on the ground or trees since i might not visit that area again.

I ended up spooning the Curiosity gel-paste into the scent bombs, will this work to give off enough scent when hung in a tree?


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

*Bowtech Joe*

Try it in scent bombs it should work fine,if it doesnt work and deer are near, then can be placed on the bark of trees, or on over hanging branches 3-4 ft off the ground.Good luck


----------

